# Drywall in Nunavut



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I heard somewere that they are looking for drywaller to work in the grear north , 3 weeks on 12 hr a day and after come home for 2 weeks , and its a 6 month contract , wich they pay a big chunk of money ...is there someone that know about this ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I heard yesterday that they are building an airport up there ? What did you hear machine ? If you have a little more info I may be able to find out some more for you.

Last time I did a trip like that it was over $1.25/sq to hang and $1.50/sq to tape. That was residential though. Flying out on reserve jobs can be very nice if you're prepared. The worst part is not having everything you need with you. Unless you don't mind buying a $12.00 hamburger or $9.00 grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

The deal is you work 3 weeks , come back 2 weeks , its a 6 month contract , you work 6 am to 6 pm , one hour lunch paid , you have a bedroom With internet and cable , breakfast and supper is include . 

That is the part i know but not aware of the money the give for the work


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

I want in. Thats pretty much my life right now, hahahaha

Wonder if there's OT?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Great work if you're in your 20's. You need the spunk and energy just to keep you sane. I've been to quite a few reclusive places in the past. Most were cool at first but quickly became boring and just another site. Some were just so beautiful you never wanted to leave.

Then there was the time we had to portage between 3 different lakes a total of about 50km. While in the middle of a 12km paddle we looked up to see a huge helicopter with a load of something hanging under it. I said to the other guy in the canoe " I wonder where that is going ?" and he says " Oh, that's our supplies. " Nobody told me they had a freaking helicopter !


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Great work if you're in your 20's. You need the spunk and energy just to keep you sane. I've been to quite a few reclusive places in the past. Most were cool at first but quickly became boring and just another site. Some were just so beautiful you never wanted to leave.
> 
> Then there was the time we had to portage between 3 different lakes a total of about 50km. While in the middle of a 12km paddle we looked up to see a huge helicopter with a load of something hanging under it. I said to the other guy in the canoe " I wonder where that is going ?" and he says " Oh, that's our supplies. " Nobody told me they had a freaking helicopter !


remind me of working in Greenland, helicopters and airplanes delevering supplys in the cold winters


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha, well machine mud, if you get in, and they want another guy too, I'm deff. down for that kinda of experience.


----------

